# Canon PowerShot SX50 HS Vs DSLR Question



## WillygLounge (Mar 19, 2014)

There been many times I have been debating should I get a DSLR camera?   My focus of photography is nature.  I do a combination of landscape, macro and animals.  I also have interest in astronomy photography.  The fact that the Canon Powershot SX50 HS haves a equivalent of a 1200mm lens, is one of the many features I like about the camera .

My concern of getting an DSLR is the cost of getting lenses.  I know I would need a macro, standard and telephoto lens.

Anyways this is what I'm thinking of doing.  I get a DSLR camera and start off with a standard lens.  Later on when I have the funds I would purchase additional lenses.

Since I do like Canon cameras, do you think I should start with the Rebel or should I get a different model?

William


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 19, 2014)

I had an SX50 for a while and it was a fun little camera, but eventually I realized it just wasn't meeting my needs and I upgraded to DSLR.  I'm very happy that I did, the image quality is so much better that it really was worth it for me.

Me I'm a Nikon shooter and not a Canon shooter, but I think if I were going to be shooting wildlife I'd probably look at starting with something like a 40d, 50d or 60d for the camera body.  The reason I'd probably look at the xxD lineup is because they generally have better autofocus systems and they shoot faster, and in shooting wildlife getting an extra frame or two per second can sometimes mean the difference between getting just that perfect shot and missing it completely.

As to lenses, most likely I'd start with the one you think you'd use the most, and just add lenses as you go based on what you need.  You can always keep the SX50 and use it as well, so there won't be any huge rush to get everything all at once.


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2014)

WillygLounge said:


> Anyways this is what I'm thinking of doing.  I get a DSLR camera and start off with a standard lens.  Later on when I have the funds I would purchase additional lenses.
> 
> William



That is exactly how many others do it.


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually, that's the way the vast majority of photographers do it.


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for everyone feedback.  I checked the pricing of the Canon D lineup at Bestbuy and it is something that is within my budget.  When I'm working again, I will put it on my Bestbuy credit card and use one of the payment plans so I don't need to be completely broke


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 19, 2014)

In Canon there might be an argument for the hybrid-cmos cameras as well (SL1, T5i, 70D). This will affect focus speed in liveview which can be extremely accurate, and also one way to work around the limited AF points in normal shooting.

Also worth considering (in the Canons) if you are liking your current camera's smaller size, might be the EOS-M. (or the Nikon 1 V3 that just came out... though I'm leaving Canon with that mention).


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 19, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> In Canon there might be an argument for the hybrid-cmos cameras as well (SL1, T5i, 70D). This will affect focus speed in liveview which can be extremely accurate, and also one way to work around the limited AF points in normal shooting.
> 
> Also worth considering (in the Canons) if you are liking your current camera's smaller size, might be the EOS-M. (or the Nikon 1 V3 that just came out... though I'm leaving Canon with that mention).



Nah I'm not worried about the size of the camera.  I know I won't be able to get a new camera until later on this year.


----------

